# Rhit cpc



## becca12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a part-time coding job to help pay for my up coming wedding.  Any suggestions for a remote coding job?

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## shortie5801 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Rebecca,

Check out this website. I am waiting to take CPC. The website is credentialist.com. There are also some remote positions as well. Be sure to pass on to others who are looking for work as well.

Best of luck,

Aleatha(future CPC and CPMA)


----------

